# South Jersey group rides?



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm in South Jersey for work next week, and am thinking about bringing a bike. Does anyone have any info about evening group rides (road or mountain)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

mountain is more fun....

check out www.mtbnj.com for info on trails and possibly group rides.

Where in SJ are you visiting?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*south jersey clubs*



Becky said:


> I'm in South Jersey for work next week, and am thinking about bringing a bike. Does anyone have any info about evening group rides (road or mountain)? Thanks in advance!


Becky, you were not specific about where in SJ. Here are some local clubs that will have rides. You can find with Google

Outdoor Club of South Jersey and Tri County Cyclsts - mostly Northwest Burlington County and Camden County

South Jersey Wheelmen - covers Cumberland, Gloucester and Salem
counties 

Shore Cycle Club - Ocean County area


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Ted- You're right, of course, but options are good too  

Dave- Thanks for the list of clubs. Time to start searching!

I'll be in the Swedesboro area.


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

You also might want to check out Action Wheels (bike shop) rides. Not far from Swedesboro.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Becky said:


> Ted- You're right, of course, but options are good too
> 
> Dave- Thanks for the list of clubs. Time to start searching!
> 
> I'll be in the Swedesboro area.


Swedesboro is pretty nice... stayed down there for a wedding at the Holiday Inn.... brought the road bike and it was easy to rack up the miles of relatively flat land (compared to Northern Jersey).


----------



## jeff1964 (Jul 18, 2012)

Shore Cycle Club is more of a Atlantic and Cape May County club . Check us out on FaceBook


----------



## AtomicMoose (Aug 15, 2012)

Swedesboro is my old stomping grounds!

Check this out for South Jersey rides.
http://allbikerides.com/


----------



## dnmoss (Jun 27, 2008)

depends how far south -- jersey shore touring society might have you covered too


----------



## Gaven32 (Nov 1, 2012)

I enjoy the group ride very much, My grand pa was also in our group.Outside Team of Southern Shirt and Tri Nation Cyclsts - mostly North west Burlington Nation and Camden County.In same dress that was an amazing event.


----------

